# Buying a Nintendo Ds in the USA and games for both ds and Wii. Will they work here ?



## Determined (2 Aug 2009)

Hi all
I'm travelling to New York on Thursday and my youngest's DS has been acting up lately so thought I might buy a new one there, then thought perhaps that the games for the DS and our Wii might be cheaper there also. However the question is will they all work here ?


----------



## jnh (2 Aug 2009)

*Re: Buying a Nintendo Ds in the USA and games for both ds and Wii. Will they work her*

Not sure about the Wii games, but the nintendo DS games are not region locked so you'll be able to use games bought in the states on a console bought here.


----------



## canicemcavoy (3 Aug 2009)

*Re: Buying a Nintendo Ds in the USA and games for both ds and Wii. Will they work her*

The Wii supports region lockout, so I would probably not take the chance of buying games:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wii

"On European releases, these retail boxes have a triangle printed at the bottom corner of the paper insert sleeve side. The hue of the triangle can be used to identify which region the particular title is intended for and which manual languages are included. The console supports regional lockout.[126]"

http://www.joystiq.com/2006/09/15/wii-not-even-remotely-region-free/


----------



## anatasha (3 Aug 2009)

*Re: Buying a Nintendo Ds in the USA and games for both ds and Wii. Will they work her*

I was in the US in may ,wanted to buy a Nintendo wii from there.The guys in best buy told me  that one bought there wont work in ireland ...so bought one locally on return.


----------



## MB05 (4 Aug 2009)

*Re: Buying a Nintendo Ds in the USA and games for both ds and Wii. Will they work her*

The WII remotes and nunchunks etc work but the games don't.


----------



## Determined (5 Aug 2009)

*Re: Buying a Nintendo Ds in the USA and games for both ds and Wii. Will they work her*

Great MB05 we could do with another remote/nunchuck. I wonder will they be much cheaper there.... Does anyone know if the DS is region sensitive, can't see how it would be but you never know. I've heard they're much cheaper over there. Oooh can't wait and going Thursday


----------



## guinang (5 Aug 2009)

*Re: Buying a Nintendo Ds in the USA and games for both ds and Wii. Will they work her*

DS is definitely not region sensitive, and nor are any of the games.  It's the same with Sony's PSP.  Also, will send you a PM regarding DS games.


----------



## MrsBell (5 Aug 2009)

*Re: Buying a Nintendo Ds in the USA and games for both ds and Wii. Will they work her*

Hi Determined,

would be very interested to know how you get on too. My little ones DS is playing up too and I have a friend going to New York in October. Would you lt me know if it works ok here and if there is much of a price difference? Thanks so much.


----------



## Determined (5 Aug 2009)

*Re: Buying a Nintendo Ds in the USA and games for both ds and Wii. Will they work her*

Not sure if they are that much cheaper, on pixmania they're selling for just 130 Euro and on Best buy NY they're $130. Might find them cheaper when I get there. Will let you know.


----------



## DubShelley (5 Aug 2009)

*Re: Buying a Nintendo Ds in the USA and games for both ds and Wii. Will they work her*

I bought a DS in New York last year and it works perfectly here and all games work on it so it's no region blocked.

The only thing is that the charger you get has an american 2-pin plug. But if your child already has a DS this shouldn't be a problem. Best Buy is generally the best for these kind of things. 

You can get a DSi for $170 (approx €120) in  whereas have them for €169.99. So well worth it I think!!


----------



## schmile (6 Aug 2009)

*Re: Buying a Nintendo Ds in the USA and games for both ds and Wii. Will they work her*

DS is not locked but DSi definitely is. We planned to save and get Dsi in US but they wouldn't sell them to us saying they wouldn't work in Irenad. I didn't believe that but we didn't risk it. Now in India and my Irish DSi doesnt work here so yes they are locked.


----------



## sue_flaherty (17 Sep 2009)

*Re: Buying a Nintendo Ds in the USA and games for both ds and Wii. Will they work her*

I am just back from the states and bought the Nitendo di console and a game while over there and it does work for me at home.  Had asked in the shop and they said it would work here.


----------



## sue_flaherty (7 Jan 2010)

*Re: Buying a Nintendo Ds in the USA and games for both ds and Wii. Will they work her*

It also worked with games I have bought here.  however, haven't tried connecting to the internet with it - would there be problems with it as bought the consol itself in america?


----------



## tomvpowell (2 Mar 2010)

*Re: Buying a Nintendo Ds in the USA and games for both ds and Wii. Will they work her*

Yeah, the only problem I had is the plug, but I have an adapter for that


----------

